# Smoking for the relay for life in Hattisburg Mississippi.



## smokin' char (Apr 26, 2008)

*I was promised I could help smoke for relay of life and wow did I learn some stuff. This man had to hire three hands to help him smoke this food and it was all done exactly his way. I had a blast. I have never had smoked or grilled chicken that I liked until yesterday. It was the best I have ever had. Not to mention the sasuage. No ribs but he did tell me he is smoking ribs in June and I can come, yay. He said his ribs are so good that you dont need bbq sauce. *

*The smoker was built on an axel to pull behind a truck. Had a smoker box, and a grill capable of smokin meat too.it stood eight feet tall and in my opinion capable of smoking or grilling up to 30 whole chickens plus. Also had a detachable grill for sasuage weiners etc. The small detachable grill also able to hook up to a trailer hitch for grilling at games and family cookouts etc. *

*The chicken>>> ok here is how he did the chicken. Leg quarters. Was grilled /smoked, *

*so cool how you can grill and smoke at the same time. *
*thing is I was concerner that this food would be no good because he didnt use hardly any spices , just charcoil and hickory logs. This was the best smoked meat I have ever had.*

*So anyway it was a blast, our group "Forest General Hos" did great, we all ate too much and then around 2 am became delerious from lack of sleep and did the cupid shuffle, and hopefully worked off some of our overeating. *

*We sold out of everything excpet two small boxes of sasuage so we raised no telling how much.*

*IM very tired now. excuse the quality of the photos I took them with my cell phone.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*

setting up


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 26, 2008)

Relay for Life is an admirable charity, what a great way to contribute to the event! Those roasters looked mighty fine all lined up in the smoker. It's awesome to hear many other people got to share (buy purchasing) your magical smoked meat!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 26, 2008)

congrats on a good smoke and sounds like all had a great time.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job,for a great cause.


----------



## smokin' char (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks. was so much fun that all i want to do now is hybernate


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 26, 2008)

Good cause great work


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job Smokin'char, everything looks awesome!!!


----------

